# Direct Port Nitrous - GA16DE...



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I'm not persay newbie just my account wasn't used so it was shut down after a post I did after not posting for almost a year or so, but anyways here's my update and question to all.

My motor was just finshed from being built and I had it mainly returned to stock form besides boring it 40 over on the block, other then that I got new rods, frezze plugs, 40 over pistons, crank, oil pump, seals, gaskets, bearings, head ported and poished, also new valves springs and retainers installed and everything was tighten down, port matched and smoothed out my Throttle Body port on my upper intake manifold to acomadate my SE-R TB. 

Now going into what I already had my done; NGK plug wires and spark plugs, ACT Street/Strip clutch, UR crank pully, 7.5lbs Fidanza flywheel, pacesetter header (temp. untill I go turbo), 2in piping header back with one small resonater, ES motor mount bushings, Pace Setter Short shifter, OH and my great JDM Tranny with either 4.1 gearing or 4.4 I'm not for certain. 

Other then my car running like a top before it blew in Jan. I was able to get a 10.089 in the 1/8th mile with a 2.217 60ft on Nitto 555Rs.

Now for my question after all that.....

Once my motor is broken back in I was thinking of doing a direct port nitrous system on my motor. If you look at a older GA16DE motor on the lower intake manifold there is a spot on the runners that you could looks like easly install some Nozzles. I was wondering what kind of shot I should run there I know 55 is recommended and not safe to go past really on are motors but I would like to run 75-100 shot which has been done before from a guy out in Calif. and he was able to do so with MSD igintion and some timing and fuel upgrades I think.

Before you post I also bought some gauges to monitor my systems, Auto Meter - 2 1/16th: Air/Fuel Ratio, Water Temp., Oil Temp., Oil Press., and also a Apex'i Super AFC to the mix.

What do you think?
What should I do?
Sorry for such a long post....


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

nice to see some old school guys still alive


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i'd start out with the 55 shot, run it for a month or so then move up. that way you could make sure everything will run properly with higher shots (since you have all those gauges). but my friend in his stock 240 with ka motor and 120000 miles started off with a 75 shot and the motor is still runing a year later with a 100 and so shot. so i guess it's entirely up to you and how much you think your engine can take. sorry for rambling on but figured id add my 2 cents. good luck


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

do a 35 shot into each port.. IE each cylandar... now your talking


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

*My Pistons*

I now know what type of pistons I'm running a Hypereutectic Piston with a 40 over bore. Now knowing this, what is to be said about my engine with these in it, Should I shoot my self or did I do okay because honestly I'm not sure what the major differences between Normal - Hypereutectic Pistons and I was wondering if I did a bad thing by getting them?


----------

